# Những bài tập gym làm giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả cho nữ



## Vietcorset (21/12/18)

_Eo thon đôi khi cũng chẳng là khó! Chỉ cần vài bài tập gym giảm mỡ bụng đơn giản cùng gen nịt bụng latex cũng đủ để chị em sở hữu vòng 2 thon đẹp và quyến rũ._

Vùng bụng, đặc biệt là mỡ dưới bụng thường rất khó để làm săn chắc, vì vậy mà nếu bạn cố gắng để giảm đi các ngấn mỡ thì hãy tìm hiểu lộ trình luyện tập cùng gen nịt bụng latex để nhanh chóng đạt thành công như mong đợi nhé. _VietCorset_ sẽ giới thiệu chị em 5 bài tập gym giảm mỡ bụng có hiệu quả không kém khi được nhiều chị em trên thế giới tập luyện mỗi ngày.

Điểm đặc biệt khi rèn luyện là bạn sẽ luôn tác động vào vùng cơ bụng thấp nhất. Đồng thời sẽ tác động lên những nhóm cơ chính trên cơ thể để đạt hiệu quả tối đa.

Ngoài ra bạn sẽ không phải dùng thêm bất kì dụng cụ nào ngoài gen nịt bụng latex. Thế nên lộ trình này thật sự thuận tiện để tập ngay tại nhà, công viên, nơi làm việc hoặc bất kỳ nơi nào mà bạn muốn.

Chị em hãy cùng VietCorset bắt tay áp dụng ngay các bài tập gym giảm mỡ bụng cùng _gen nịt bụng latex_ hiệu quả nhé.

_



_
_giảm mỡ bụng khi tập luyện cùng gen nịt bụng Latex_​
*1.Bài tập nâng chân dang tay*

Đứng thẳng chân trên phải, đầu gối hơi khuỵu.
Nâng gối trái lên cho tới khi nào hông trái duỗi thẳng ra. Duỗi tay phải thẳng qua đầu, tay trái để thẳng xuống bên thân người.
Căng cứng thân người và bắt đầu nghiêng người từ phía trước hông, duỗi thẳng chân trái ra sau và hai tay để thẳng qua đầu.
Tiếp tục hạ thân người xuống cho tới khi nào song song với sàn.
Từ từ quay trở lại vị trí ban đầu, giữ chân trái nâng khỏi mặt sàn trong toàn bộ thời gian. Xong một lần lặp, hoàn thành tất cả lần lặp trên một chân sau đó thì chuyển sang chân còn lại.
Lần lặp: 30 lần – thực hiện 3 hiệp
*2. Quỳ gối nhún người*

Đứng hai chân sát vào nhau, để hai tay đan chéo qua ngực.
Bước chân phải về phía sau và nhún người xuống dưới. Gập gối phải hướng xuống sàn sao cho cẳng chân phải và đùi trái đặt song song với sàn.
Bước chân trái về phía sau và hạ gối xuống gần mặt sàn sàn để tạo tư thế quỳ gối thẳng người. Nhanh chóng bước chân phải về phía trước và đứng thẳng, rồi quay trở lại vị trí ban đầu. Lặp lại với chân còn lại,.
Lần lặp: 30 lần – thực hiện 3 hiệp
*3. Bài tập nhảy thu gối giảm mỡ bụng*

Đứng hai chân rộng bằng hông, hai tay duỗi thẳng để bên người, hai gối hơi khuỵu xuống. Nhảy mạnh lên rồi gập hai gối ở trước hông, để hai tay chạm vào đùi. Thực hiện động tác này càng nhiều lần càng tốt trong khoảng 45- 60 giây rồi có thể tăng lên.
Thực hiện trong 3 hiệp
*4. Bài tập Plank ngược đá chân*

_



_
_Giảm mỡ bụng bằng plank đá ngược chân_​
_Bài tập Plank ngược này không chỉ tác động đến phần cơ bụng mà còn giúp bạn tập cho chân và vai săn chắc_

Ngồi trên sàn, hai tay chống thẳng phía sau và hai chân duỗi thẳng.
Nâng hông lên cao để từ cổ chân đến vai thành một đường thẳng.
Tiếp tục đá chân phải lên trên cao 90 độ so với cơ thể.
Siết chặt cơ bụng khi thực hiện để giũ thăng bằng cho có thể.
Thực hiện động tác liên tục cho hai chân trong 60 giây. Tập trong 3 hiệp
*5. Bài tập plank nhún hông*







Giảm mỡ bụng bằng động tác plank nhún hông​
Bắt đầu ở tư thế Plank cẳng tay, hai chân để rộng hơn hông và căng cứng cơ bụng
Nhảy hai chân lại khi bạn căng cứng cơ bung dưới để nảy hông lên, ấn mạnh ngực về phía hai đùi ( tạo thành hình chữ V ngược ). Từ từ quay trở lại vị trí ban đầu, thực hiện càng nhiều lần càng tốt ít nhất là một phút.
Trên đây là bài viết giúp chị em giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả. Chúc chị em nhanh chóng đạt được thành công !


----------

